# Please take a moment and read if you know of Adam King



## Timberwerks (Sep 29, 2009)

http://djofurnituremaker.wordpress.com/2011/11/22/your-help-is-needed/


----------



## Timberwerks (Sep 29, 2009)

He went from this http://www.woodworkersjourney.com/ to http://www.adamking.me/depression-cure-blueprint

I'm trying to make people aware of what they may be in for if they buy into is bs.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

So, he's selling his 'happy bunnies, build it they'll buy it, good karma' to depressed artists now? Maybe quilters after he runs through them. I'm sure he'll have new marks in mind when he runs out of them too.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Fool hell, cr1. It's hard enough for a prudent man to hang onto his money these days. ;^)))


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

then much harder for the easy peasy public who trust everyone.I don't know much about this other than what I have read but it sounds like an out and out scam to me.Still as the actress said to the bishop it's your money honey.LOL Alistair


----------

